# Had To Share My SIL's Backyard Photos



## Rebbetzin (Apr 18, 2010)

Last Tuesday we were in El Paso for my husband's grandmother's funeral, she just turned 91 last month. Lived a very good life. We will all miss her.

Anyhow, after the services we all went over to my SIL's for lunch. We hadn't been there in a while. And she has really gone crazy with glass beads!

Here are some photos, you will have to do a bit of "study" to see everything in each photo.

Here is a Peacock panel at the back wall of the covered Patio.






This is the stairway to nowhere, it is to at some point in the future lead to a craft room on top of the garage.





Here it is from a different angle.





Here is a fun one of a Rooster crowing at the sun.





Here is the grape arbor, decorated with glass beads.





This is the back Trellis, it is also decorated with glass bead work, but harder to see.






This is sort of treehouse/deck with a nice little "cubby" of seating under it.






This was a really fun project! The Green House.






Here is a close up of the roof/ceiling.




There are 90 individual panels each a different design.

In the greenhouse are two benches that she covered with old family photos then put an epoxy coating over them.





Here are a couple of close ups of the photos on the benches.











Isn't that a neat idea for glass beads?


----------



## looptloop (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow!  That greenhouse ceiling was COOL!!!!  She is very talented!


----------



## cleo (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 19, 2010)

That must have taken so much time!  She's very talented!!


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! that is just amazing! The greenhouse is especially beautiful!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 19, 2010)

What a talented and meticulous lady!!  It would take a lot of time to do all that beautiful work.

Thanks for posting those pictures!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 24, 2010)

Amazing!


----------

